# Inner distributor oil seal



## skeeter123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Distributor on my 98 Sentra GA16DE has internal oil leak, not too bad, but the distributor cap rubber ring-seal swelled up/stretched (I cut it back for now). Nissan won't sell internal parts for distributor, only whole assy for big $$$. Does anyone know size / part number for internal (shaft) distributor oil seal? Doesn't have to be Nissan part #, just has to fit and work.... Problem hasn't affected performance yet, but I know it's only a matter of time....
Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked for Nissan for a lot of years but never heard of anyone replacing the internal oil seal other than replacing the whole distributor assy. I guess you would have to disassemble it and check for a number on the seal or try to match one up. Rockauto.com is currently selling reman. Beck/Arnley distributors for your Sentra at a wholesaler closeout price of $158, which is a lot better then the $400+ dollars the Nissan dealer charges (although, the quality of the Nissan distributor is probably a lot better). The cap seal can be purchased from Nissan.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Replaced the o-ring on mine last year. Went to CarQuest, told them what I needed, they had the thing in stock, on hand, 15 minutes later, no more leak.
And it's a really big help if you get a guy behind the counter that knows how to do more than just 'look it up on the computer'.
This isn't the first time this has been mentioned here, both the shaft o-ring and the cap "o-ring"/seal thing. I had zero problem in locating new ones for both.
Am I just plain lucky or what's the deal?


----------



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

May I know how to distinguish between inner seal leakage and o-ring leakage?
My Sunny 97 has quite serious leakage.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I would guess that an inner seal leak would get everything inside of the cap full of oil where an o-ring would leak down around the distributor but not really inside the cap.
Couldn't say for sure as I haven't had an inner seal leak yet.


----------



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

That sounds reasonable. But how could I tell if it is full of oil inside the cap?
If I am going to break it apart, I shall replace the inner oil seal anyway.
I dare not to try yet as I am not skillful enough.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

mcdull said:


> But how could I tell if it is full of oil inside the cap?


Read this next sentence very, VERY slowly. Get an adult if you get stuck.
And repeat it if necessary...

T a k e - o f f - t h e - c a p.


----------



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I can handle the cap. May I know if the cap could still be function normally if it is full of oil?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cap usually doesn't get "full of oil" when the inner seal leaks. It'll usually settle on the bottom side of the cap and leak out.


----------

